
Oracle OpenWorld - A RAC Connection Management Solution With Chris Akker - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/dctv/archive/2009/10/13/oracle-openworld-a-rac-connection-management-solution-with-chris.aspx
======
jpwagner
transcript?

